# Ping Problem (1000+ ms)  alle paar Minuten, mit dem Latein am Ende



## ekuah (31. Mai 2019)

Hi, ich habe seit 1-2 Wochen (zumindest habe ich es seitdem gemerkt) das Problem, dass mein Ping teils jede Minute, teils aber auch erst nach 10 Minuten immer extrem in die Höhe schießt. Sowohl Ping Plotter als auch Ping über die Kommandozeile zeigen hier Pingspikes von über 1000 an und ansonsten ist der Ping im Bereich von 30-50. Wie Ihr euch vorstellen könnt, ist dies beim Zocken zum teil echt nervig. Nun bin ich aber leider mit meinem Latein am Ende und weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Was habe ich bisher probiert:

- Informationen gesammelt mit Ping Plotter, tracert, pathping und ping, die mir aber nicht wirklich helfen
- Treiber und System auf den neuesten Stand gebracht, ohne Erfolg
- Hintergrundprogramme deaktiviert/deinstalliert, kein Erfolg
- Netzwerkkabel getauscht, auch wieder nichts
- Gigacube von mir bei meinem Bruder (selbes Haus, ein Zimmer weiter) getestet und seinen Gigacube bei mir, Probleme nur bei mir, ergo liegt es nicht am Gigacube
- Da ich Gigacube ausschließen konnte, habe ich dann System komplett neu aufgesetzt, leider besteht das Problem weiterhin
- Windows selber Netzwerktreiber installieren lassen, ohne Erfolg
- Netzwerkeinstellungen überprüft und auch mal per TCP-Optimizer einstellen lassen, auch ohne Erfolg
- Im Taskmanager Netzwerkauslastung beobachtet, zum Moment der hohen Pings war aber nichts Außergewöhnliches zu beobachten

Also ich wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar, wenn Ihr eine Ahnung habt, wo hier der Fehler begraben liegt! Gedanken die ich noch dazu hatte: Entweder ist in irgend einer Form Windows Schuld, weil sie mal wieder mit einem Ihrer Updates irgendwas zerschossen haben oder aber Hardware ist defekt, aber sollte die Hardware wirklich auf einmal defekt sein, würde ich mit einer höheren Frequenz des Problems rechnen, zumal die Hardware erst 3-4 Monate alt ist.

System:
- Windows 10 Pro auf neuestem Stand
- Treiber alle aktuell (auch Chipsatz)
- M2 SSD Systemfestplatte
- SSD Festplatte für Games
- SSD Festplatte für Daten
- AMD Ryzen 2700X
- 32 GB DDR4 3200 Mhz Corsair RAM
- MSI X470 Gaming Plus Mainboard
- MSI RTX 2070 Z8G Grafikkarte
- 550W Seasonic Gold Plus Netzteil


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2019)

Wie heißt der Router?


----------



## Malkolm (31. Mai 2019)

> Informationen gesammelt mit Ping Plotter, tracert, pathping und ping, die mir aber nicht wirklich helfen



Die tracert info zu Zeiten des Anstiegs wären hilfreich.


----------



## ekuah (31. Mai 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Router?


Gigacube

Und wie soll ich bitte tracert bekommen von dem moment wo es passiert ? Da müsste ich schon normalen ping -t und tracert gleichzeitig laufen haben und echt Glück haben. Zumal tracert doch die Knotenpunkte prüft, was ich aber ja schon ausgeschlossen habe, indem ich den Gigacube bei meinem Bruder an den PC angeschlossen habe, wo die Probleme eben nicht auftreten und mit seinem Gigacube bei mir eben die selben Probleme. Warum sollte der an meinem PC denn auf einmal anders routen mit beiden Gigacubes und demselben Funkturm? Das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## gekipptesBit (31. Mai 2019)

Gibt es irgendwas in der Nähe was mit LED-Technik zu tun hat?
Eine LED-Beleuchtung als Deko, eine Tageslichtlampe neue LED-Birnen installiert oder Ähnliches. Auch Nebenräume, Wandverlegungen, neuartige kabellose Funklichtschalter, Babyfone, Funkwetterstationen oder sonstige Installationen, auch in Nachbarschaft.
Bei einem Kumpel von mir hatte die vergessene Weihnachtsbeleuchtung am Fenster mit dem Laptop davor jegliche Internetverbindungen weggepulst.


----------



## robbe (31. Mai 2019)

Kannst du denn sicher sein, das ihr beide euch in der selben Funkzelle befindet?


----------



## ekuah (31. Mai 2019)

Nein haben hier nichts mit LED Technik etc.  und wie gesagt die Spikes entstehen irgendwie durchs System.

Sogar ziemlich sicher das wir gleiche Funkzelle haben. Wir wohnen ländlich und haben hier nur eine Funkzelle wo sich der Gigacube einwählen kann. Zudem hatte ich meinen Gigacube ja 2 Meter weiter im Zimmer meines Bruders an seinem PC angeschlossen und dort waren die Pingspikes nicht reproduzierbar. Habe ich seinen Gigacube aber bei mir angeschlossen, waren die sofort wieder da. Glaube ich kann dann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass es irgendwie am System liegt. Hatte nu auch nochmal BIOS geupdatet, auch ohne Erfolg. 
Ich kann halt echt nur hoffen, dass dies auch wieder durch ein Windowsupdate verursacht wurde. Hatte vor paar Wochen immer das Problem, dass ich in Spielen alle 10 Sekunden Framedrops hatte, diese sind nun plötzlich nicht mehr da und gehe davon aus, dass die durch ein Update behoben wurden. Ansonsten würde es heißen, dass der Netzwerkchip auf meinem Mainboard kaputt wäre, aber ich hab was das angeht halt keine Erfahrungswerte auf die ich mich stützen kann und wüsste deshalb auch nicht wie ich das validieren sollte. Windows zeigt diesbezüglich auch keine Probleme an und wenn man das Diagnosetool startet, findet dieses auch keine Probleme. Auch Paketloss habe ich sehr selten mal einen, der aber beim Internet mit LTE vor allem im ländlichen Bereich nicht 100% vermeidbar ist. Also wenn Ihr was wisst, wie ich so einen defekt zuverlässig feststellen könnte, immer her mit dem Wissen .


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2019)

Welchen LAN Chip sitzt auf denen Mainboard?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ekuah (31. Mai 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Welchen LAN Chip sitzt auf denen Mainboard?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Realtek® 8111H Gigabit LAN controller


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2019)

Gibt es eine extra software für Lan.

Z.b. Killer Lan? Ist diese installiert?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ekuah (31. Mai 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Gibt es eine extra software für Lan.
> 
> Z.b. Killer Lan? Ist diese installiert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk



Nein, bis auf den Herstellertreiber für den Netzwerkchip ist nichts weiter installiert. System wurde gestern aufgrund der Probleme komplett neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. Mai 2019)

Dann suche mal nach Realtek 8111h.

Es sollten da auf mehreren seiten Treiber zu finden sein. 

Den aktuellsten dann installieren. 

Ich suche auch für dich.

Edit: Realtek PCIe Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000M Network Driver 10.031 Driver - TechSpot

Hier schon mal einer.

Hier noch einer:

Support fuer  X470 GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## ekuah (1. Juni 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann suche mal nach Realtek 8111h.
> 
> Es sollten da auf mehreren seiten Treiber zu finden sein.
> 
> ...



Wie in meinem Eingangspost schon geschrieben hatte ich schon die jeweils neuesten Treiber. In diesem Fall zumindest den neuesten von der MSI Seite. Hab einen noch neueren auf der Realtek Seite gefunden nach etwas Suchen, aber auch der brachte keine Besserung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2019)

ekuah schrieb:


> Gigacube


Den runden oder den eckigen?


----------



## ekuah (1. Juni 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den runden oder den eckigen?


Der ist "rund"


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (1. Juni 2019)

Hiermit mal getestet, ob du eventuell ein Latency Problem auf dem Rechner hat?

DPC Latency Checker | heise Download


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Juni 2019)

ekuah schrieb:


> Der ist "rund"


Das scheint ja, sorry, ein ziemliche Gurke zu sein.
Viele Benutzer beschweren sich über das Teil.

Kannst Du einen anderen Router testen oder schreibt der Provider den vor?


----------



## ekuah (1. Juni 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das scheint ja, sorry, ein ziemliche Gurke zu sein.
> Viele Benutzer beschweren sich über das Teil.
> 
> Kannst Du einen anderen Router testen oder schreibt der Provider den vor?


Sorry, aber ich habe den Gigacube schon seit langem als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen, solche Beiträge helfen mir recht wenig. Wenn du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das auch . Nur des Postcounter willens etwas posten ist echt nervig, aber leider wohl gang und gäbe geworden. Davon abgesehen hast du recht, so toll ist das Ding nicht, nur haben wir hier momentan keine andere Alternative, da Glasfaser hier frühestens Ende des Jahres verlegt wird.

@ BohemioanRhapsod: Nein habe ich noch nicht probiert. Ich schau mir das Programm mal an, ob es mir irgendwie helfen kann. 

€: Hab das Program nun mal laufen lassen, für knapp ne viertel Stunde, aber scheint zumindest was das angeht alles in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2019)

Könntest sämtliche Windows apps deaktivieren. 

Alles was du nicht brauchst. Skype oder Kamera.

Vielleicht hilft das. Ich habe auch alle apps die im Hintergrund laufen und die ich nicht brauche deaktiviert.

Könntest auch alle deaktivieren und bei bedarf wieder aktivieren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ekuah (2. Juni 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Könntest sämtliche Windows apps deaktivieren.
> 
> Alles was du nicht brauchst. Skype oder Kamera.
> 
> ...


Hey, das hatte ich auch schon alles gemacht, leider hat/hatte es nichts damit zu tun


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (2. Juni 2019)

ekuah schrieb:


> €: Hab das Program nun mal laufen lassen, für knapp ne viertel Stunde, aber scheint zumindest was das angeht alles in Ordnung zu sein.


Schade.

Also: Du hast zwei PCs, einer zeigt das Symptom, der andere nicht.

Hast du mal die LAN-Buchsen beider PCs am Router getauscht? Eventuell gibt es ein komisch konfiguriertes QoS?

Hast du mal parallel Ping zwischen beiden PCs gemacht, ob das Problem auf Ethernet-Ebene statt findet oder erst ab Router?


----------



## ekuah (2. Juni 2019)

BohemianRhapsod schrieb:


> Schade.
> 
> Also: Du hast zwei PCs, einer zeigt das Symptom, der andere nicht.
> 
> ...


An den Gigacubes kann ich nichts hin und her tauschen. Wir haben ja beide jeder einen und die Dinger haben auch nur einen Ethernet-Anschluss. Habe auch keine Ethernet-Verbindung zum anderen PC momentan.


----------



## ekuah (2. Juni 2019)

So, mir ist eingefallen, dass ich ja noch einen raspberry rumfliegen habe. Gleich mal angemacht und den dann angepingt und hier sind keine Aussetzer. Was ja eigentlich schonmal heißt der Netzwerkchip müsste in takt sein. Den Gigacube selber habe ich auch nochmal angepint, auch hier ist alles iO. Windowsupdates habe ich mal deinstalliert, aber die Pingspikes waren entgegen meiner Hoffnung immer noch da, also scheinen die nicht durch eins der Updates verursacht zu werden. Aber jetzt bei kleinem ist echt die Preisfrage, was es bitte sein kann. 

- Gigacube ausgeschlossen durch Tests mit meinem am anderen PC und anderem Gigacube an meinem PC
- System neu aufgesetzt
- Treiber alle aktuell + BIOS
- alten Treiber probiert
- Kabel überprüft
- Über LAN getestet,  offensichtlich Netzwerkchip und Kabel alle heile
- Windows Updates wieder gelöscht
- Unnötige Hintergrundprogramme deaktiviert
- Nicht benötigte Windows Apps entfernt

Und sicher noch paar Sachen, aber das sind ja so die Wichtigsten. Und an keinem davon liegt es. Wie kann sowas sein bitte? Oder jemand funkt mir dazwischen und Identifiziert mich über Hardware-IDs


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (2. Juni 2019)

ekuah schrieb:


> An den Gigacubes kann ich nichts hin und her tauschen. Wir haben ja beide jeder einen und die Dinger haben auch nur einen Ethernet-Anschluss. Habe auch keine Ethernet-Verbindung zum anderen PC momentan.


Welche Internetanbidung hast du?

Wenn ihr natürlich völlig verschiedene Cubes mit unterschiedlicher Internetanbindung habt, kann das auch einfach das Problem sein.


----------



## ekuah (2. Juni 2019)

BohemianRhapsod schrieb:


> Welche Internetanbindung hast du?
> 
> Wenn ihr natürlich völlig verschiedene Cubes mit unterschiedlicher Internetanbindung habt, kann das auch einfach das Problem sein.


Sind beides exakt die gleichen Geräte mit exakt dem gleichen Tarif und im Abstand einer Woche bestellt. GigaCube - Internet ueber LTE | Vodafone

Davon abgesehen, hast du irgendwas falsch verstanden glaube ich. Unabhängig von den Gigacubes, sagen wir mal wir hätten wirklich 2 verschiedene Router, die über verschiedene Tarife laufen und bei beiden habe ich Pingspikes an meinem PC und am PC von meinem Bruder nicht, wie bitte soll das dann ein Problem der Internetanbindung sein?


----------



## BohemianRhapsod (3. Juni 2019)

ekuah schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, hast du irgendwas falsch verstanden glaube ich. Unabhängig von den Gigacubes, sagen wir mal wir hätten wirklich 2 verschiedene Router, die über verschiedene Tarife laufen und bei beiden habe ich Pingspikes an meinem PC und am PC von meinem Bruder nicht, *wie bitte soll das dann ein Problem der Internetanbindung sein*?


Weil es keinen anderen Grund mehr gibt?

Es reicht schon ein PowerUser in deiner Zelle, die dein Bruder nicht hat und schon siehst du die PingSpikes bei dir und bei ihm nicht.

Kannst du die Aufstellung des Cubes verändern?


----------

